# Montgomery Retriever Club (Judges Change)



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

We at MRC have had a couple of judges changes. 


Rick Mock will be replaced in the Open by Robert Elias.
Bobby Boudet will replace Robert Elias in the Am.

Open: Robert Elias / Jerry Kamphius
O/H Amateur: Pete Goodale / Bobby Boudet
Derby is the same.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open is at black cow field. Long right momma bird short left retired then poppa to the left flier . Pick up a bird then run blind behind short retired. Cover strip about 8 feet behind gunner. Them pick up other 2 birds. Will run about 60 dogs to day then finish tomorrow. Should stop tonight around dog 50 . About a 25 percent completion.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mr. Bruce, good luck.
Looks like the rain has stopped for now.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB 28 dogs
2,4,12,16,19,22,26,29,31,36,44,45,46,48,55,61,71,72,73,74,75,77,78,82,87,88,91,95


----------



## jim andrew (Jan 1, 2011)

ant calbacks to the marks jimmy


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt callbacks to water marks 15 dogs
3,5,8,12,16,22,23,30,32,35,36,38,40,41,45


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Pinetree said:


> Amt callbacks to water marks 15 dogs
> 3,5,8,12,16,22,23,30,32,35,36,38,40,41,45


Go get em Lanse...(Nora and Rosa)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Amateur results via phone (not official but source is reliable)

1. Mike Crow with Stoney

2. Lanse Brown with Nora (qualifies her for the National Amateur)

3. Sue Reynolds with Blue


not sure who was 4th along with JAMS


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Just heard Connie Swanson won open with Ready!! Way to go Connie !!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

byounglove said:


> Just heard Connie Swanson won open with Ready!! Way to go Connie !!


 Way to go Connie and Ready!!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Amateur results via phone (not official but source is reliable)
> 
> 1. Mike Crow with Stoney
> 
> ...


4th #41 Ali - Bobby Lane


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats Connie. New AFC!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats to Connie and Ready. Qualifies the team for the National Am in Oregon! 

Another huge shoutout to Mike Crow and Stoney for the Amateur win. That completed Stoney's AFC and also qualified the team for Oregon. 

Dk


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Scott Adams said:


> Congrats Connie. New AFC!


Nice pic Thanks for posting Scott. Congrats again Connie and Ready nice job.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

I want to personally thank the judges--rick mock had a death in his family and Bobby Boudet filled in at the last minute. despite the weather on Friday 
the judges did a great job and I appreciate them taking a weekend off to judge for us.
now for the people that pitched in and made the trial work--Charlie moody, paul sletton, Robert berry, josh pool, sue Reynolds, jay chesshir, Charles bearden
lanse brown, Brandon edmundson, and Dave Kress(aka super worker)--I know I probably forgot to mention some by name and I apologize and I thank everyone who
offered to help. I am humbled by all the folks that make our trial work.


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations Mike and Stoney!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Mike Crow and AFC Stoney! I love it when great things happen to great people!


----------

